# Fitting Fiamma Pro C Cycle Rack - AutoTrail Apache Four



## 93374 (May 1, 2005)

Hi, 

I've just purchased a Pro C cycle rank for our Auto Trail Apache and intend to fit it myself. When looking at the installation instruction I noticed that the top two mounting points use shorter bolts (50mm) than the bottom two (65mm). I'm a little confused as to why fiamma would presume that the thinkness of the coach would change by up to 15mm when the top and bottom mounting points are only 400-500mm apart. 

When estimating the thickness of the coach wall I think the bottom bolts will be sufficiently long enough (just) but the shorter bolts supplied for the top mount points will not be long enough to pass through the wall and allow the nut to be screwed on the inside. 

Has anyone with experience of installing cycle carriers any thoughts about this? I can easily get around the problem by buying longer bolts, but it seems strange that Fiamma didn't provide the 65mm bolts for all four mounting points. 

Any advice or thoughts welcome. 

Regards, 

Stuart


----------



## 88790 (May 9, 2005)

STOP! Before you do anything if you have not already done so contact your Motor Home manufacturer and check it is the right cycle rack and ask if they have reinforced the back for it to be fitted. It is not possible to fix racks to some vans because the maker have not made any fixing positions available.

Hopefully somebody with a similar van will read this and be able to help.

My advise woould be to contact the maker and give them your MH number and year of manufacture so that they can help you.

Hope this helps.

John


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Hi Auusie
Had same rack fitted to an Autotrail Cheyenne this year without a problem but it was done by a dealer. The rack had to be 'adapted' slightly to fit between the rear window and the van moulding but I checked with Autotrail in Hull(01472 571000 - ask for Jeff) who ok'd the the fitting. Give him a ring and I'm sure he knows the answer

paul


----------



## 93374 (May 1, 2005)

Hi John, 

thanks for the feedback. I've been trying to reply to you since yesterday evening, but motorhomefacts.com's web site appeared to be having problems. Fortunately I hadn't started any drilling, but did discover that there appears to be some type of reinforcement on the rear wall as this coach used to carry a spare tyre there. My problem is that I don't know the exact dimensions of the reinforced section. I e-mail Auto Trail last night, but haven't heard back from them....perhaps it's time for a phone call. 

Thanks once again for your valuable help. I'll let you know how it turns out. 

-stuart


----------



## 93374 (May 1, 2005)

elbino said:


> Hi Auusie
> Had same rack fitted to an Autotrail Cheyenne this year without a problem but it was done by a dealer. The rack had to be 'adapted' slightly to fit between the rear window and the van moulding but I checked with Autotrail in Hull(01472 571000 - ask for Jeff) who ok'd the the fitting. Give him a ring and I'm sure he knows the answer
> 
> paul


Thanks Paul, I'll give Jeff a call today and see what he has to say.

-stuart


----------



## 93374 (May 1, 2005)

*Thankyou! Cycle rack fitted *

Paul and John,

Just a quick update to let you know that I spoke to Jeff at Auto Trail and as you suggested Paul he was most helpful. As my motorhome originally carried the spare wheel on the rear of the coach it was reinforced during the manufacturing process. The are two horizontal timber beams that run the entire width of the rear of the van. A wooden plate is attached to these beams to provide a mounting for the spare wheel.

Fortunately these two horizontal beams are about 400mm apart which the minimum height between the top and bottom mount points on the cycle rack. So I have managed to locate the all mount points on these two beams. The cycle rack is on and appears very solid.

Thanks to you both for your advice and help.

Just as an aside, Jeff from Auto Trail said that if there was no timber reinforcement, any holes drilled would need to be oversized and aluminium sleeves would need to be inserted to stop the coach wall being squashed as the bolts are tightened.

All the best,

-stuart


----------



## elbino (May 9, 2005)

Glad to been of limited assistance ! 

paul


----------

